# When Is It Time To Quit Therapy?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

When do you know that you've been therapised enough to quit therapy?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess when you think you've got enough out of the therapy - if it's helped you achieve what you wanted to achieve etc.

I've seen quite a few of them over the years with varying degrees of success. (which means often no success at all - but it was sometimes good just to talk it all out)


----------



## Waterdots (Sep 10, 2019)

When you fall in love with your therapist


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, I wanna end my time in therapy. I'm kinda bored now. But my therapist thinks it's not time to quit. Urrgh


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

when you think your therapist is a clueless idiot


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

angel55 said:


> When you realise you are only attending the appointments because it is the "responsible" thing to do.
> 
> When you realise you are no more confident than you was at 16.
> 
> ...


Good post.

I'd just add - when you realise your therapist is completely incompetent.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hah. This thread has turned cynical. I do feel like quitting therapy now, as I got alot of my chest and I just find it makes me stomach turn inwards going into the therapy room as I don't know what to tork about (I always end up talking about something). 

I did mention to my therapist i'd like to stop going every week but she didn't seem to agree. probably thinks i'm low-key nuts. I am.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

When you feel you can manage on your own and going to therapy feels unnecessary... perhaps you feel hopeful for the future and don’t require anyone else’s input. 

Wishing you the best x


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

i think it's a waste and i never got much out of it..but i have to go for insurance reasons..


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Cool Ice Dude55
Perhaps raising this question is the answer. At some point it could be better to go on as is and to focus on other aspects of yourself. Can be more therapeutic and productive than regurgitating the same old. I reached that point in '08 and haven't felt the urge to continue in the old direction ever since. Since I've been reliably unstable over the years I thought it would be wise to have a chat with a psychiatrist every once in a while though. Not therapy really, just somebody who I can rely on and who keeps an eye out. We've been meeting perhaps every two months or so. Works like a charm. It's your life, so try to arrange things according to your needs.

If you have this question because you're in therapy, I think it would be a good idea to discuss it with your therapist.


----------



## ukperson (Dec 9, 2019)

It never worked for me. The problem is I don't get out much, so the therapist wasn't able to apply her advice to real life situations.


----------



## Ysa (Nov 29, 2018)

*Quit when you...*

For me, You can quit when you feel you can do things on your own without your therapy's supervision.
Quit when you are more 'confident' to make good decisions for yourself. And lastly, quit when you can walk out your door without hesitation or fears in every step you've made for yourself. :smile2:


----------



## Cyberus (Mar 20, 2017)

When you come to a point where you agree that Therapy or the specific therapist isn't helping you.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Hah. This thread has turned cynical. I do feel like quitting therapy now, as I got alot of my chest and I just find it makes me stomach turn inwards going into the therapy room as I don't know what to tork about (I always end up talking about something).
> 
> I did mention to my therapist i'd like to stop going every week but she didn't seem to agree. probably thinks i'm low-key nuts. I am.


Well its also because she is making money. If you don't feel you are getting much out of it, switch. While it can take time to get another counselor up to date on your situation, you will probably be better off doing so. Does she have a strategy for you, is she helping you figure out actionable steps to take? If not, its time to switch


----------

